# Chittum Laguna Madre 18 Tunnel



## bigdaddyd (Jun 18, 2017)

FYI, just posted listing:

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2615003


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Fished out of one back in July. Great ride and the driest ride I have ever had in a flats boat.


----------



## bigdaddyd (Jun 18, 2017)

Popperdave said:


> Fished out of one back in July. Great ride and the driest ride I have ever had in a flats boat.


Thanks for your comments, @Popperdave.

This video of Capt Eric Glass' Laguna Madre shows the shallow water capability of these boats:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bm5_b4KnOvm/


----------

